# Kieser lake catfish



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

So quick question I was a kieser today doing some catfishing and caught what looked to be a channel but had black spots like a muskee and was brown like a shovel head any ideas?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Channel I believe,









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

that is a channel cat with a skin condition, we catch them all the time at St marys, Indian lake and Loramie that look like that, suposedly it doesnt hurt them and it looks like tar on them but its some sort of skin condition, we always heard them called "Marble Cats", very common in the channel cat world. Here is a pic of a nice 6 lber Catfish_Chaser caught Sat night at Loramie










Im not sure Id eat one like that but they are usually healthy looking.

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im guessing genetics? Ive caught alot of them at various lakes around the area. Is it a disease i dont know, but i do know that it doesnt affect the taste or the meat!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think its just a genetic thing, i have caught marbled colored channels out of the Stillwater and GMR over the years


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok thanks I'm used to catching channels at CJ and I have never seen one like that 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have caught 1 or 2 from CJ and even Eastwood Lake like that as well over the last few years but not as many,

Salmonid


----------

